# Trouble getting an 8N to run again



## trouthunter (Sep 4, 2014)

I have a Ford 8N that has not started in about a year or two and I am trying to get it running again. I started out with the basics, replaced the coil, rotor, plugs and wires. While changing the plugs I found that the majority of the wiring harness was rotten, so i replaced the wire harness with a new one. The tractor is a 6 volt system & the battery was dead. While I was away from what I heard I think someone attempted to put a 12 volt jumper box on it to crank the engine to see if it would start. If they did, would that have wrecked the new distributor work I did since this is 6 volt system?
I also did a carb rebuild, replaced the ignition key and tried using starting fluid to see if I could get the engine to fire and it still would not. I don't want to keep taking stabs at a solution so I thought I would try this group and see if I could get some guidance on what else to check.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

It depends on how long the jumper was on it.
It could have burned the points,or condenser,or coil. Try replacing the condenser,first,and check the coil,to see if it has power in,and to the points.


----------

